# Does anyone know a volume measurement?



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

I have a Saprolegnia problem in my tank, and I need to treat it with CUSO4, but I don't have a scale that can measure down to as fine of a measurement as I need. I was told to use 8 mg to treat 150 gallons, does anyone know how much this is? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Are you sure it's 8 mg/150 gallons? I'm not sure it it's effective at that low of a concentration. Again, I'm not sure...

When using copper sulfate, there's very little room for error. I suggest you find a gram scale (if you are in school, go to a chemistry classroom). I would not rely on grams to teaspoon conversions for accuracy. (Gram is a measure of weight, while teaspoon is a measure of volume it's like comparing apples to oranges). There's too many factors that can lead to an overdose that will kill your fish (density of med, heaping teaspoon vs level teaspoon, etc.) I would HIGHLY suggest you find a gram scale, ESPECIALLY if you are using anything with copper in it.

An alternative is to use malachite green or methylene blue at half dosage and keep the water clean.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Also, if you are planning on using copper sulfate, make sure you know the alkalinity of your water (not pH). Copper is more toxic at low alkalinity and copper treatment should be dosed accordingly. Good luck.


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

I would also suggest contacting your local drug dealer. He should have a scale available for you to use.


----------

